# Mods



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty sad gary, pretty sad, but then, thats you all over.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd do it if i had the power, but as is often the case, no-body trusts me with even a tiny weenie bit of power. :lol: :lol:

As an aside & i really don't care, but if i was you, i'd just take the damned photo of AMV8 & BMW M6 in the same place at the same time, or even better & as per your M6 picture, do the same for the AMV8 & then surely that would be the matter over with both V5's in your name on the same photo, even snap a newspaper for extra proof.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> I'd do it if i had the power, but as is often the case, no-body trusts me with even a tiny weenie bit of power. :lol: :lol:
> 
> As an aside & i really don't care, but if i was you, i'd just take the damned photo of AMV8 & BMW M6 in the same place at the same time, or even better & as per your M6 picture, do the same for the AMV8 & then surely that would be the matter over with both V5's in your name on the same photo, even snap a newspaper for extra proof.


Why though?
Have a look at what happened when i posted pics of the m6?
Wasnt enough.
Like i said, unless i turned up on your doorstep in the car, with my log book, proof on ins etc, even then, probably would'nt believe the car was mine.
And even then i'd be gloating.
So, damned if you do, damned if you dont.
I've really passed caring now, and when garyc sends me a pm, again, calling me a liar, playing up to his little god complex and telling me it wasnt him who locked the thread,(worlds biggest coincidence then) i'm beginning to understand why people really dont take this site seriously.

As i've already been told, i know what i own, i know what my lifes like.
Just le the naysayers and jealous types have their little victory and forget it.

When i was here last i p.m'd 2 people to remove my profile.
Do it, i could care less.

When i posted pics the other day of my new tt, and my landrover, i didnt post pics of the log books or anything else, just posted pics for the lads on the forum to look at, as most are still waiting for there cars.

As for trying to get in touch with Rich over the buildspot for the m3, i so regret it now.
I also added 200 quid to naughtty's charity collection yesterday ,again, in the hope that i was helping someone on the forum.

Which is what i thought this forum was all about.

Guess i was wrong, and its about lambasting people for having different lifestyle to you.

I begrudginly posted pics of the log book of the m6, which are now deleted


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I can see both points of view, but bear in mind this Forum is both bigger & older than your membership, so some of us have seen folk with very interesting, but ficticious garages come & go.

Perhaps you do/have owned all the cars you state & i'm in no position to say you haven't as i don't recall the wranglings from a few months ago, however it's obvious some corners rightly or wrongly do not believe you & knowing some of them, i'd hardly say they're just being awkward so i assume they see some falseness in your claims.

My point was to put this matter to rest once & for all, just either fess up & move on or prove the claims. I have documented evidence of all the cars i've owned for the last 8yrs (either finance, insurance, receipts or DVLA info) so even if the AMV8 has gone recently, you could put all this crap to bed once & for all.

It's of course your choice, but something must be ringing false, otherwise the folk that are doubting would not be & would have no reason to doubt you. Simple as that really.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> I can see both points of view, but bear in mind this Forum is both bigger & older than your membership, so some of us have seen folk with very interesting, but ficticious garages come & go.
> 
> Perhaps you do/have owned all the cars you state & i'm in no position to say you haven't as i don't recall the wranglings from a few months ago, however it's obvious some corners rightly or wrongly do not believe you & knowing some of them, i'd hardly say they're just being awkward so i assume they see some falseness in your claims.
> 
> ...


Nope, still got the amv8.
I put it down to arguing for arguing sake.
The forum will go on long after i've gone, and like i said, i could care less about it.
Like i said, i was more than loathe to post my docs for the m6, and i did that mainly because it was said the car belonged to somebody else and i was pretending it was mine, that a friend owned the car and he wasnt too happy about what i'd done.

Funny thing is, not once has anyone asked Rebel to produce his proof.
Which is what i was waiting for.

I may have been in the mind to do a review of the car, like i had with the m6, pics and a driving review in the other marques section, to be honest, i was looking forward to, but not now.
Not after this.
Like i said, better a liar than a coward.
Suits me fine.

Nice to see garyc has updated his sig.

What does the "c" stand for?

Let me guess.

I'm quite happy to give as good as i get.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I can see both points of view, but bear in mind this Forum is both bigger & older than your membership, so some of us have seen folk with very interesting, but ficticious garages come & go.
> ...


Perhaps it's just me then, but given you claim to own both cars & a few folk whose opinions i usually trust & value doubt your claims for whatever reason, why not just kill this debate once & for all??

I'm right up their in the childish dept. but even this makes no sense to me so just show your cards & let that be an end to it. You must have the proof & you have a camera, surely for the sake of a few mins of your time you'd end this here & now??

I know i'd have done this a long time ago & i'm one of the last people who'd bow to peer pressure.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I also added 200 quid to naughtty's charity collection yesterday ,again, in the hope that i was helping someone on the forum.
> 
> Which is what i thought this forum was all about.


Hope you got my pm Grant - really very, very grateful for your donation - incredibly generous of you. 

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I also added 200 quid to naughtty's charity collection yesterday ,again, in the hope that i was helping someone on the forum.
> ...


I did naughtty.
And your more than welcome, as stated earlier.
I have emailed some friends who should be in touch within a week or two, hopefully taking you over your target and then some.
I've also emailed my cousin in Iraq with details of the cause, so expect some visits from that lot, although i think some of them will want to you to have a bash, although i truly understand why you dont want to.
IF your brother-in-law wants a running partner on the day, i'm quite happy to volunteer myself, and hopefully get some sponsorship myself into the bargain.

I've p.m'd you my email addy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Sorry fella, this went past a joke along time ago.
I saw how people bit into you a while back because you had the cheek to change your car so often.iirc You were quizzed over the financing of the vehicles to, which in my opinion is nobodies business but yours.
I 've deleted the m6 docs, i guess you didnt see them, but plenty on the site did, so that'll do me.

:lol: Somebody even had the cheek to say next time i take pics of my docs, use the macro.
Obviously couldnt get a good look at the watermark.
Proving my point again, that it doesnt matter what you do it isnt enough.
As for my ownership of cars not ringing true, i could understand that if someone actually knew who i was.
Funny thing is, apart from a few of you on msn, not one of you has a clue of who i am or what my background is.

So, as someone who comes across as a bit of an anomoly, be it braggard, (which i am not) liar( which again, i am not ) or bullshie newbie, which i cant help i wont bow to peer pressure.

Anyway, i really am looking forward to seeing Rebels nonsensicle reply to my posts, and his lack of any evidence that the m6 wasnt mine.

I'll not be posting back on this subject, as according to garyc, im making a tit of myself, but what he didnt point out, him also.

And as for Rebel, well, i guess his village cant keep him tied up all the time.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DUO, those pic's where the real proof that you lied. 
A lot of fake stuff whith carplates and that......

after we discovered that.....you took the pic's gone.
we never saw pic's from the aston ot whatsoever....
only a M6 with plates that didn't belong to the car.

you promessed us you would leave the forum, because we didn't believe you after those fake-pic's..
And now you are back again? is every word you say one big lie?

Abd second, why do you post on the MK2 forum a thread and also over here?
Do you need more attention? Did you mummy hurt you when you where young? What's your problem?
And why open this duscussion on every room?
Do you need friends on the Mk2 forun against rebel?
Well i can help you, i'm not their to make friends, i don;t give a shit.
I'm their to share to same passion and information with story's and pic's.

something you should do, instead of telling us all those lies...

dreamer..........please go dream abouth all your car's, and just be quit.

good night


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Rebel said:


> DUO, those pic's where the real proof that you lied.
> A lot of fake stuff whith carplates and that......
> 
> after we discovered that.....you took the pic's gone.
> ...


Missed the point again.
I posted the docs for the m6, again, theyve been removed, although if you read through all the posts, you'll notice a lot fo other have sen them.
So, again, wheres your proof the car wasnt mine.
You've said posts exist from me on other forums where people have said the car isnt mine.
So, where are these posts?
Stop talking around the issue, yor a liar, a fuckwit of the greatest order and fom the pm's ive recieved today, the biggest joke on the forum.
So, put these posts up you've threatened?
I know you cant.
Making you a liar.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

sorry fellow, if you only read you're own M6 thread with the pictures that wheren't like they look.....carplate-trick etc....

Maybe than you understand why some people don't believe you over here.
And shounting those words like you just did above show's that you are a real gentleman....like all aston martin-drivers are......aint they?

Did you ever see me post words like that in all those years? never.
I think it say's enough whou DUO realy is.

Please wake-up dreamer.......or even better, go to sleep, and dream abouth your dreamcar's..... you are a funny guy :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

protesting too much?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ps - feck knows what anyone is talking about.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ROFL

Nobody know's.....neither DUO

It's friday, forgive him :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Rebel said:


> sorry fellow, if you only read you're own M6 thread with the pictures that wheren't like they look.....carplate-trick etc....
> 
> Maybe than you understand why some people don't believe you over here.
> And shounting those words like you just did above show's that you are a real gentleman....like all aston martin-drivers are......aint they?
> ...


best you look at the posts of the docs ive posted with the car and number.
so, where are these posts on other forums liar.


----------



## Steve99 (Jun 9, 2006)

As a lurker most of the time, I don't usually post on topics like this, but DUO3 NAN, you've got to be aware that the your willingness to provide eveidence of one car and not the other looks very suspicious.

I don't buy the business about your wifes security either.......

Happy to be proved wrong, but my guess is that you don't have the AM


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

What a load of tosh.

GaryC you should grow up.

Personally, I am glad Duo is back on the Forum. He's helped other forum members (Leg), made a very generous donation to NaughTTys charity appeal and doesn't like to be called a liar.

I would suggest an arm wrestling contest between Gary and Duo to settle this. And my moneys going on DUO.


----------

